# Large Frame FEL on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Kwik way loader off an HT20. Seller states it should fit all large frames. Here's the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29520&item=4353890324&rd=1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw that but from his description of the mounting brackets there is a
possibility mounting it could turn into a marathon project. 

Another option might be the 1886 with the loader already on it.
Here is that link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3869774373&rd=1

Remember the 1 to 1 rule


----------

